# La charocracia acusa a los chavales con Altas capacidades intelectuales de maltratadores sexuales



## Koriel (21 Oct 2022)

Nuevo objetivo feminista. A por ellos. No pueden soportar su gran inteligencia.


----------



## Cleonte (21 Oct 2022)

Koriel dijo:


> Nuevo objetivo feminista. A por ellos. No pueden soportar su gran inteligencia.



No creo que sea ésa la razón.

Diría que es una forma de explicar por qué moros y gitanos cometen más agresiones. Ahora resulta que son tan inteligentes que se aburren en clase y tienen que violar a sus compañeras para distraerse.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (21 Oct 2022)

Koriel dijo:


> Nuevo objetivo feminista. A por ellos. No pueden soportar su gran inteligencia.



Yo solo veo ahí detraccion de mis impuestos a tope, esas mierdas no las ve nadie más que un grupo pequeño de taradas.


----------



## fool (21 Oct 2022)

La inteligencia es relativa, el CI importa una mierda si luego te vacunas como un Borrego 
Las mujeres españolas son puta escoria lo que no es inteligente es no plantarles cara o llevarse bien con ellas


----------



## LionelHutz (21 Oct 2022)

jo jo jo, vamos a estar en la champions league de la ciencia y la tecnologia. España camino a liderar el mundo (de la ideologia de genero).


----------



## Jsn (21 Oct 2022)

Esa señora era de las que, llevada por su deseo de agradar al matón del instituto, acosaba en grupo a los empollones en el recreo.


----------



## LuismarpIe (21 Oct 2022)

Y las chavalas con altas capacidades?????


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (21 Oct 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Y las chavalas con altas capacidades?????



Las que?


----------



## Visilleras (21 Oct 2022)

Y supongo que ni un dato veraz, ni tampoco ningún estudio objetivo serio refrenda, justifica o incluso demuestra esa supuesta "correlación" que, según esa señora es "de pelicula de miedo".

Por cierto 
¿Las chicas con altas capacidades, qué?
Porque mucho empoderamiento y mucha gaita, pero estas expertas y gestoras están todo el día hablando de hombres.

Yo si estuviese en cualquier asociación de padres de hijos con altas capacidades lo tendría muy claro: denuncia inmeditata ante fiscalia por llamar a mis hijos violadores de forma tan gratuita.


----------



## Visilleras (21 Oct 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Y las chavalas con altas capacidades?????



Te me has adelantado.

Imagino que son (como no) seres de luz que jamás piensan en follar. 

Ya sabes que, segun las neo-monjas de la hermandad del Pelofrito Morado, todas las mujeres, sin excepción son entes superiores alejados de lo carnal.


----------



## wopa (21 Oct 2022)

¡Qué vergüenza! ¿Quién es esa hija de puta? No sabe ni hablar. Cateta, sin estudios, cortita, charo, choni... ¿No les da vergüenza presentarse ante la audiencia con ese nivel? Habla como una gitana de 15 años. ¿Quién es esa hija de puta? ¿Una "trabajadora social" de Podemos? ¿Esa da carnets de "maltratada"? Esto ya es el no va más. A la cuneta hombre ya!


----------



## Volkova (21 Oct 2022)

Que van a por todos nosotros, (los raritos), está claro desde hace mas de veinte años, solo que ahora se quitan la careta.


----------



## Marcus Halberstam (21 Oct 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Y las chavalas con altas capacidades?????










Hay menos porque, indudablemente, el patriarcado las discrimina.

La culpa de todo, y de lo contrario, es de los hombres, siempre.


----------



## Lego. (21 Oct 2022)

Será que le llama "maltratador" a cualquiera que no pague fantas ni se deje manipular por una protocharo.

Lo mejor del discurso es eso de los " expedientes académicos vulnerables" LOL


----------



## Perro Viejo (21 Oct 2022)

Charo con serias dificultades de expresión verbal equipara a varones inteligentes con violadores. Están destruyendo nuestra civilización incluso más rápido de lo que pensaba.


----------



## Catalinius (21 Oct 2022)

Altas capacidades es una etiqueta para mejorar el llamarlos: restrasados - antisociales (porque queda muy mal)


----------



## Koriel (21 Oct 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Altas capacidades es una etiqueta para mejorar el llamarlos: restrasados - antisociales (porque queda muy mal)



*“Castilla miserable, ayer dominadora,* *envuelta en sus harapos desprecia cuanto ignora*.”

Lo de “Altas capacidades intelectuales“ te debe pillar muy lejos.


----------



## Visilleras (21 Oct 2022)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> Charo con serias dificultades de expresión verbal equipara a varones inteligentes con violadores. Están destruyendo nuestra civilización incluso más rápido de lo que pensaba.



Con la inestimable ayuda del 90% de los hombres que se dejan pisotear, escupir y avasallar, no lo olvidemos.


----------



## Dmtry (21 Oct 2022)

Que país se nos está quedando...


----------



## LuismarpIe (21 Oct 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Altas capacidades es una etiqueta para mejorar el llamarlos: restrasados - antisociales (porque queda muy mal)



Altas capacidades es un etiqueta para: rarito que termina pasando de todo porque se aburre y cuando presta atención hace unas preguntas que te arrinconan. No suelen caer muy bien al profesorado.


----------



## monard (21 Oct 2022)

Vaya charota.


----------



## das kind (21 Oct 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Altas capacidades es una etiqueta para mejorar el llamarlos: restrasados - antisociales (porque queda muy mal)



El tonto del hilo.


----------



## Catalinius (21 Oct 2022)

Koriel dijo:


> *“Castilla miserable, ayer dominadora,* *envuelta en sus harapos desprecia cuanto ignora*.”
> 
> Lo de “Altas capacidades intelectuales“ te debe pillar muy lejos.



Aspergers, autistas, etc...


----------



## Catalinius (21 Oct 2022)

das kind dijo:


> El tonto del hilo.



Otro de AC, ja, ja, ja....


----------



## Koriel (21 Oct 2022)

¿Una estrategia igualitarista para sabotear los expedientes de chavales brillantes con acusaciones inventadas de maltrato?


----------



## Catalinius (21 Oct 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Altas capacidades es un etiqueta para: rarito que termina pasando de todo porque se aburre y cuando presta atención hace unas preguntas que te arrinconan. No suelen caer muy bien al profesorado.



Tal cual, el insoportable que no daba palo al agua y jodía al resto de la clase....y de vez en cuando saltaba con algo inexperado para él.
Y que por supuesto sacaba malas notas...ahora aseguran que las malas notas es porque son MUY INTELIGENTES....


----------



## ShellShock (21 Oct 2022)

Esa puta gorda es una semianalfabeta que no sabe ni hablar, no digamos ya tener ideas propias o hacer razonamientos complejos. Qué asco dan las charos, joder, qué asco.

Yo seguramente habría entrado en esa categoría que llama "chavales con altas capacidades intelectuales". Nunca me han hecho un estudio exhaustivo, ni ganas tengo yo de perder el tiempo con eso que no me va a dar ningún beneficio, pero sí es verdad que las decenas de tests de inteligencia de muchos tipos que me han hecho a lo largo de mi vida siempre han dado el tope de 140 ó 150 puntos a partir del cual te dicen que hay que hacer tests más específicos.

Pues bien, en mi puta vida, EN MI PUTA VIDA, me he metido en los asuntos de los demás. Por su puesto ni se me pasa por la cabeza emparejarme con una para controlarla y putearla, o acosar al que es más débil, o hacer el mal por hacer el mal. Y como yo, toda la gente que he conocido a lo largo de mi vida a la que he considerado a un nivel intelectual similar o superior, con toda la subjetividad que puede haber en esto que digo. Una persona que es inteligente de verdad, lo que menos quiere es perder el tiempo metiéndose en asuntos ajenos para además hacer el mal.

La charo de mierda es una HIJA DE LA GRAN PUTA que es ella misma malvada y proyecta esto en los demás. Apostaría a que a ella sí le encanta meterse en las vidas de los demas y putear a los hombres por el mero hecho de ser hombres.

Una persona FEMINISTA o COLECTIVISTA es una persona que es NECESARIAMENTE MALVADA.


----------



## Catalinius (21 Oct 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> Esa puta gorda es una semianalfabeta que no sabe ni hablar, no digamos ya tener ideas propias o hacer razonamientos complejos. Qué asco dan las charos, joder, qué asco.
> 
> Yo seguramente habría entrado en esa categoría que llama "chavales con altas capacidades intelectuales". Nunca me han hecho un estudio exhaustivo, ni ganas tengo yo de perder el tiempo con eso que no me va a dar ningún beneficio, pero sí es verdad que las decenas de tests de inteligencia de muchos tipos que me han hecho a lo largo de mi vida siempre han dado el tope de 140 ó 150 puntos a partir del cual te dicen que hay que hacer tests más específicos.
> 
> ...



Perdona pero que un test te de cierto porcentaje de inteligencia, no significa que lo tengas o sepas usarla....


----------



## das kind (21 Oct 2022)

Mi hijo es (por desgracia en este país) una persona de altas capacidades. El colegio creó un grupo para alumnos que han sido "diagnosticados" como tales; a día de hoy, los 4 que hay son varones. Hace tiempo hubo una niña, pero pasó de seguir, no le interesaba mucho.

Lo de la tipeja del vídeo no lo voy ni a comentar, salta a la vista que es una puta resentida con el mundo, así que que se joda.


----------



## Koriel (21 Oct 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Tal cual, el insoportable que no daba palo al agua y jodía al resto de la clase....y de vez en cuando saltaba con algo inexperado para él.
> Y que por supuesto sacaba malas notas...ahora aseguran que las malas notas es porque son MUY INTELIGENTES....



Lo que hay que leer…
Resulta que los que joden las clases son los chavales inteligentes.


----------



## das kind (21 Oct 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Otro de AC, ja, ja, ja....



Está claro en qué parte de la gráfica te sitúas tú.


----------



## Catalinius (21 Oct 2022)

das kind dijo:


> Está claro en qué parte de la gráfica te sitúas tú.



Sí eminencia no contrastada y menos probada....
Lo de AC contenta a padres que no pueden con sus terribles hijos....


----------



## LuismarpIe (21 Oct 2022)

El tema es que alguien con altas capacidades en una tutoría centrada en meter a cucharadas la mierda de igualdad es un verdadero problema. Porque se va a parar a pensar dos minutos y va a dejar sus argumentos en bragas en cero coma.

Resultado: no comulga con todo lo que estoy diciendo=es un agresor en potencia.


----------



## das kind (21 Oct 2022)

Koriel dijo:


> Lo que hay que leer…
> Resulta que los que joden las clases son los chavales inteligentes.



Los mismos que los que joden los hilos, como el botarate este.


----------



## das kind (21 Oct 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Sí eminencia no contrastada y menos probada....
> *Lo de AC contenta a padres que no pueden con sus terribles hijos....*




No tienes ni puta idea de lo que hablas (como siempre).


----------



## LuismarpIe (21 Oct 2022)

Koriel dijo:


> Lo que hay que leer…
> Resulta que los que joden las clases son los chavales inteligentes.



Si potencias la mediocridad, sin duda.

Y si intentas meter a cucharadas toda la ideología de género sin que nadie diga nada, un chaval inteligente te puede poner contra las cuerdas.


----------



## Javito Putero (21 Oct 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Altas capacidades es un etiqueta para: rarito que termina pasando de todo porque se aburre y cuando presta atención hace unas preguntas que te arrinconan. No suelen caer muy bien al profesorado.



como les va a a caer bien un niño de 9 años que es mas inteligente que ellos y se nota.


----------



## LuismarpIe (21 Oct 2022)

Javito Putero dijo:


> como les va a a caer bien un niño de 9 años que es mas inteligente que ellos y se nota.



El tema es que deja en ridículo a las expertas en género que vienen vendiendo su ideología. Su respuesta? es un agresor en potencia.

Uno de 9 igual no, pero uno de 14 le saca los colores a nada que piense dos minutos.


----------



## LuismarpIe (21 Oct 2022)

pero el mecanismo mental de esa señora está claro:

El que no comulga con lo que digo es un agresor en potencia.


----------



## das kind (21 Oct 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Si potencias la mediocridad, sin duda.
> 
> Y si intentas meter a cucharadas toda la ideología de género sin que nadie diga nada, un chaval inteligente te puede poner contra las cuerdas.



Los chavales pasan: escuchan las chorradas feminazis y ya está. El sistema es demasiado poderoso como para ir contra él de frente y llevarse un disgusto.

Otra cosa es que en casa se rebata toda esa basura (con es nuestro caso).


----------



## das kind (21 Oct 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> pero el mecanismo mental de esa señora está claro:
> 
> El que no comulga con lo que digo es un agresor en potencia.



El de esa "señora"... y el de toda la progresía.


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 Oct 2022)

Koriel dijo:


> Nuevo objetivo feminista. A por ellos. No pueden soportar su gran inteligencia.



Opinión charo sin fundamento, esa dudo que sea profesora o haya pisado un centro, toda esta gente esta destrozando la enseñanza.


----------



## ShellShock (21 Oct 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Perdona pero que un test te de cierto porcentaje de inteligencia, no significa que lo tengas o sepas usarla....



¿Porcentaje de inteligencia? Sí, evidentemente puede haber alguien que saque puntuaciones muy altas y luego se dedique a ir por ahí haciendo el subnormal, pero por mi experiencia eso son casos raros y no tan inteligentes en realidad.

Lo normal si se hacen muchos tests y apuntan todos en la misma dirección, es que no anden desencaminados. Cosas de la Estadística, ya sabes.

Si lo dices por mi caso en particular, no creo que tengas información sobre mí para hacerte ni la más remota idea de la realidad.


----------



## LuismarpIe (21 Oct 2022)

das kind dijo:


> Los chavales pasan: escuchan las chorradas feminazis y ya está. El sistema es demasiado poderoso como para ir contra él de frente y llevarse un disgusto.
> 
> Otra cosa es que en casa se rebata toda esa basura (con es nuestro caso).



pasan los que pasan. Pero a alguien con altas capacidades le suele poner cachondo el debate, porque no exige esfuerzo (no están acostumbrados a esforzarse) y solo hay que razonar, y eso se les da de lujo.

Entonces te viene una pelomorado diciendo que poner un gintonic a un tío y una tila a una tía sin preguntar es machista, y ya tienes al niñato dándole vueltas al torno. Le pregunta a la charo a ver si es machista también cuando acierta, y que la mayoría de las veces acertará porque los hombres beben más alcohol y a la charo se le caen los papeles al suelo.

Resultado= es un agresor en potencia.


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 Oct 2022)

La pedagogía esta que venden y la psicología, la mayor desgracia para la enseñanza en las últimas decadas, solo venden mierda camuflada, ideología para destrozar la mente y crear inútiles. Que regalen más aprobados, que les digan que son los mejores aunque sean vagos e inútiles, el futuro de inútiles que dependan del estado es suyo. Lo que no les han dicho que son ellos los esclavos del estado.


----------



## Koriel (21 Oct 2022)

Ampliación


----------



## UNGERN (21 Oct 2022)

La mayoría son ingenieros, luego entran dentro de los de altas capacidades intelectuales.


----------



## Koriel (21 Oct 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Perdona pero que un test te de cierto porcentaje de inteligencia, no significa que lo tengas o sepas usarla....



Lo malo es cuando el test no te lo da…


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (21 Oct 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Altas capacidades es una etiqueta para mejorar el llamarlos: restrasados - antisociales (porque queda muy mal)



Tontilinius en su línea


----------



## Manoliko (21 Oct 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Y las chavalas con altas capacidades?????



¿Eso existe?


----------



## Catalinius (21 Oct 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Tontilinius en su línea



A ti te dieron el premio de altas tontocidades no mi cielo?


----------



## Manoliko (21 Oct 2022)

Cleonte dijo:


> No creo que sea ésa la razón.
> 
> Diría que es una forma de explicar por qué moros y gitanos cometen más agresiones. Ahora resulta que son tan inteligentes que se aburren en clase y tienen que violar a sus compañeras para distraerse.



No, no me da la impresión de que vayan por ahí los tiros.

Lo que me parece es que muchos chavales han empezado a plantar cara en clase a la ideología de género, con argumentos, y las charo-funcionarias no saben cómo lidiar con eso, pero no lo pueden consentir, así que la nueva estrategia a seguir es criminalizar a ese colectivo de "listillos".


----------



## Action directe (21 Oct 2022)

Pues yo creo que en el universo femitonto esa charo tiene razón, un chaval inteligente y muy sociable no tardará en entender las reglas del juego del ligoteo, que son prometer hasta meter, echarle morro constantemente, a la que llega la fase de sobeteo llegar hasta a arrimar la cebolleta y si la cosa no funciona a por otra... Todo esto de forma sibilina, que es como ha funcionado la adolescencia/juventud de toda la vida; ahora a estas viejas no les gusta esta forma de actuar, pues hala, todo eso es violación y sanas pascuas...


----------



## Catalinius (21 Oct 2022)

Koriel dijo:


> Lo malo es cuando el test no te lo da…



Lo malo es cuando no eres capaz de demostrarlo...


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (21 Oct 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> A ti te dieron el premio de altas tontocidades no mi cielo?



Tristemente si, mi princes@


----------



## Catalinius (21 Oct 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Tristemente si, mi princes@



Justo, lo siento.


----------



## mxmanu (21 Oct 2022)

Charo paguiteada se inventa cualquier mierda y la expone en una charla para retrasados y así justifica su paguita.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (21 Oct 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Justo, lo siento.



Charo con hijos en gUSAnia que se pasa el día foreando, cambia el personaje @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL


----------



## ShellShock (21 Oct 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> No, no me da la impresión de que vayan por ahí los tiros.
> 
> Lo que me parece es que muchos chavales planta cara en clase a la ideología de género, con argumentos, y las charo-funcionarias no saben cómo lidiar con eso pero no lo pueden consentir.



Eso mismo pienso yo.

A las charos retrasadas lo que les jode una barbaridad es que un chaval de apenas 15 años (¡y encima con polla, habrase visto!) pueda darles cera dialéctica y humillarlas intelectualmente. Que les restriegue por la cara las contradicciones de su "religión" progre-feminista y exponga sus disonancias cognitivas es algo que no pueden soportar.

Ellas son mujeres empoderadas y tienen razón por decreto. Y punnnntooooo, oyessss.


----------



## Busher (21 Oct 2022)

Koriel dijo:


> Nuevo objetivo feminista. A por ellos. No pueden soportar su gran inteligencia.



Frase para la historia, segundo 00:48 del video:

_"Yo entiendo evidentemente, ¿no?, que dentro de la labor educativa, ¿no?, formal, esta que los chicos y las chicas consigan, ¿no?, sus hitos dentro de, ¿no?, el curriculum escolar"_

Pues vamos a ver... señora charo, _¿no...?_; el conseguir eso no es que este dentro de la labor educativa, es que es LA RAZON DE SER DE LA LABOR EDUCATIVA DE LOS CENTROS DE ESTUDIO. ¡¡¡¡¡ SI !!!!!

Pero bueno, que despues suelta otra perla cuando en vez de hablar en terminos de peores notas y peores resultados fruto de una menor capacidad o un menor esfuerzo y/o interes por parte de la chica, lo que dice es _"expediente mas vulnerable"_.
NO, señora Charo, no es un expediente mas vulnerable, es sencillamente un PEOR EXPEDIENTE, del mismo modo que el que llega el ultimo en una carrera ciclista no tiene un "resultado mas vulnerable" que el vencedor sino un puto PEOR RESULTADO.

Para enmarcar, joder... para enmarcar. Pura ideologia y neolenguaje a tope.


----------



## el segador (21 Oct 2022)

Si es que se contradicen entre ellas, primero dicen que no hay perfil de maltratador que puede ser cualquiera y ahora quieren imputarnos a los que tenemos altas capacidades las agresiones sexuales. Eso si de los menas que tienen mucho que estudiar de esos se callan como putas.

La charo habla lo mismo que si estuviera en la barra del bar muy por encima y dejando perlas y ahí lo deja, con "teorias" lo mismo que el cuñado con el palillo en la boca.


----------



## brotes_verdes (21 Oct 2022)

Aqui el linkedin de la señora en cuestión.

Como no podia ser de otra manera, es una "hesperta" en viogen y cobra muy bien de los remeros a cambio de acusar a esos mismos remeros de violadores y maltratadores

https://www.linkedin.com/in/paola-fernández-zurbarán-37bbb32a/?originalSubdomain=es


----------



## das kind (21 Oct 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> pasan los que pasan. Pero a alguien con altas capacidades le suele poner cachondo el debate



Eso era antes, cuando no había este pensamiento único (y aceptado por la mayoría) que te puede arruinar la vida si lo discutes. Hoy día se disiente en secreto; ése es el gran triunfo de los progres.


----------



## vinavil (21 Oct 2022)

Bueno, por lo que dice en el video, me suena a que de lo que se trata es de darle la razón a cualquier choni cuando diga que el nerd de la clase la ha llamado puta o le ha tocado una teta a pesar de que el expediente del uno sea intachable y el de la otra sea lo que esa garrapata de lo público define como "*expediente vulnerable".*


"...*la que sale de las para fumar, la que tiene dificultades escolares, la que viene de un entorno familiar más complicado"







*


----------



## Catalinius (21 Oct 2022)

*¿Cómo es el alumno de altas capacidades?*

Muchas veces se entiende que un alumno de AACC, es el que siempre saca las notas más altas, el más ordenado, obediente, es decir, lo que se entiende como un alumno brillante, que se esfuerza en sus tareas. Pero normalmente, la conducta de los alumnos de AACC, es más bien todo lo contrario: suelen ser los más despistados, menos trabajadores, desordenados, desobedientes… Se dan incluso casos en los que el tutor, solicita el consentimiento a los padres para valorar, pues piensa que el alumno es algo retrasado o TDAH, bipolar o asperger.

Los mendrugos toca-pelotas de toda la vida, solo que así la OMS deja más tranquilos a los papis, ya que es un problema que cada vez aumenta en número.
Y como toda la vida: el movimiento se demuestra andando, si te dicen que eres un genio pero tu comportamiento y notas son de tarugo, eres un tarugo
Un listo que es tonto, es más tonto que listo, lo diga la OMS o su abu del pueblo.


----------



## vinavil (21 Oct 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> ¿Eso existe?






Sí. Y generalmente son acosadas por las de los "expedientes vulnerables".


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 Oct 2022)

Koriel dijo:


> Ampliación



Sabía que no era profesora, esa la metes en una clase de las "buenas de la eso" con ciertos elementos y no dura media hora.


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 Oct 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Frase para la historia, segundo 00:48 del video:
> 
> _"Yo entiendo evidentemente, ¿no?, que dentro de la labor educativa, ¿no?, formal, esta que los chicos y las chicas consigan, ¿no?, sus hitos dentro de, ¿no?, el curriculum escolar"_
> 
> ...



Llevo diciéndolo siempre, no quieren centros de enseñanza, quieren centros de educación, esta gente son la peste para el conocimiento, esta señora para la enseñanza es el mal en persona.


----------



## Visilleras (21 Oct 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> El tema es que alguien con altas capacidades en una tutoría centrada en meter a cucharadas la mierda de igualdad es un verdadero problema. Porque se va a parar a pensar dos minutos y va a dejar sus argumentos en bragas en cero coma.
> 
> Resultado: no comulga con todo lo que estoy diciendo=es un agresor en potencia.



Así es.
Si se enfrenta a la autoridad con argumentos, se le tilda de maltratador y potencial agresor, como antes se tildaba a otros de "enemigos del pueblo" cuando no pasaban por el aro del colectivismo.


----------



## rsaca (21 Oct 2022)

Charos jugando a crear problemas artificiales para luego ofrecer soluciones que destrozan a la sociedad. 

En buena medida la culpa la tenemos todos. "Para que el mal triunfe solo se necesita que los buenos no hagan nada", Edmund Burke.


----------



## jaimitoabogado (21 Oct 2022)

Me alegra que me roben la mitad de la nómina para pagar pensiones sanidad y todas esas cosas buenas.


----------



## Koriel (21 Oct 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> *¿Cómo es el alumno de altas capacidades?*
> 
> Muchas veces se entiende que un alumno de AACC, es el que siempre saca las notas más altas, el más ordenado, obediente, es decir, lo que se entiende como un alumno brillante, que se esfuerza en sus tareas. Pero normalmente, la conducta de los alumnos de AACC, es más bien todo lo contrario: suelen ser los más despistados, menos trabajadores, desordenados, desobedientes… Se dan incluso casos en los que el tutor, solicita el consentimiento a los padres para valorar, pues piensa que el alumno es algo retrasado o TDAH, bipolar o asperger.
> 
> ...



Si la envidia fuera tiña...


----------



## Gorrino (21 Oct 2022)

Que se imponga la Sharia de una puta vez y la universidad islámica.


----------



## dragon33 (21 Oct 2022)

Ahora me entero que la morisma son super dotados.


----------



## Trucha (21 Oct 2022)

fool dijo:


> La inteligencia es relativa, el CI importa una mierda si luego te vacunas como un Borrego




El CI da igual. Si la gente no hace lo que tú opinas son tontos, ¿verdad?

A mi me pasa lo mismo. Yo pienso que todo el que no opina lo mismo que yo es tonto.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (21 Oct 2022)

ademas que como pelicula es loleante:
el chico con el expediente academico bueno bueno no solo tiene novia sino que ademas la maltrata
faltan aliens en esa pelicula, muchos ademas


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (21 Oct 2022)

Hay que medicar más a los niños mentalmente inquietos para que no salgan machistas.


----------



## Evander Holyfield (21 Oct 2022)

¿A alguien le sorprende?

Los progres en general y las feministas en particular son el sector mediocre e incompetente de nuestras sociedades. No pueden soportar que otros prosperen, sean más inteligentes o simplemente mejores. De ahí que se pasen todo el día pregonando su falsa igualdad que consiste en que ellos, manifiestamente imbéciles por naturaleza, disfruten - por los medios que sean - del mismo nivel de vida y recursos que quienes más capacidad y trabajo demuestran.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (21 Oct 2022)

Los moros y negros las tratan mejor.

Mirad las Kardashian, todos sus novios, maridos y padres de sus hijos son negros encefalograma plano que no molestan y las tienen bien folladas, eso sí como son animales las ponen las cuernos como si no hubiera un mañana.


----------



## Shy (21 Oct 2022)

wopa dijo:


> ¡Qué vergüenza! ¿Quién es esa hija de puta? No sabe ni hablar. Cateta, sin estudios, cortita, charo, choni... ¿No les da vergüenza presentarse ante la audiencia con ese nivel? Habla como una gitana de 15 años. ¿Quién es esa hija de puta? ¿Una "trabajadora social" de Podemos? ¿Esa da carnets de "maltratada"? Esto ya es el no va más. A la cuneta hombre ya!



Habla para su auditorio.

Ireno, la tucán, la locadelcoño esa de Madrid, la Oltra, todas indocumentadas, no son excepciones, son todas así, es la vulgarización de la figura pública para que el vulgar (y sobre todo LA vulgar) se SIENTA identificado, para que voten de manera emocional.


----------



## Shy (21 Oct 2022)

Nótese que para actuar por el comportamiento del chico bastan sospechas, no certezas. 

Y que la chica no tiene un expediente menos brillante sino "más vulnerable".


----------



## oldesnake (21 Oct 2022)

Solo con sospechar dice la hija de la gran puta. Esta claro que van a por los brillantes porque se busca una sociedad mediocre que no reflexione ni recapacite y razone para poder esclavizarla facilmente.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (21 Oct 2022)

Qué puta manía con "el protocolo":









La Edad del Protocolo (O de cómo se impone el control en cada aspecto de nuestra vida)


https://www.mundodeportivo.com/futbol/laliga/20221020/1001883847/que-esta-pasando-grada-estadios-espanoles.html https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/mundo-deportivo-ve-los-orejones-al-lobo-que-esta-pasando-en-la-grada-de-los-estadios-espanoles.1843345/# Los árbitros están aplicando...




www.burbuja.info





@Visilleras


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (21 Oct 2022)

Koriel dijo:


> Nuevo objetivo feminista. A por ellos. No pueden soportar su gran inteligencia.



Si en lugar de culpabilizar a ese grupo de personas específico lo hiciera contra personas de ciertos orígenes étnicos ya le habrían borrado el vídeo de Twitter y otros sitios y destituido de su cargo si es que ocupa alguno público.


----------



## Goronita Enfurecido (21 Oct 2022)

Nada nuevo, África está formada toda por seres de luz no como los malvados Chinos que son responsables de las diez plagas de Egipto, las mujeres tendrán que mudarse a Arabia Saudí para ser respetadas


----------



## Ironlord (21 Oct 2022)

Tiene una cara de loca... Además parece que habla para una audiencia de cortitos de mente. ¿Por qué damos un altavoz a los que claramente tienen serios problemas psiquiátricos?


----------



## edefakiel (21 Oct 2022)

Genocidio ya para quien tenga un CI por debajo de 130.


----------



## Visilleras (21 Oct 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Qué puta manía con "el protocolo":
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si, en ningún momento dudaba que lo iba a decir. 

De hecho lo raro es ver alguna propaganda en dónde NO hagan referencia a algún tipo de protocoño.


----------



## Vorsicht (21 Oct 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Tal cual, el insoportable que no daba palo al agua y jodía al resto de la clase....y de vez en cuando saltaba con algo inexperado para él.
> Y que por supuesto sacaba malas notas...ahora aseguran que las malas notas es porque son MUY INTELIGENTES....



@Profesor.Poopsnagle qué hacemos con esta cateta?


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (21 Oct 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> @Profesor.Poopsnagle qué hacemos con esta cateta?



A @Catalinius la perdonamos si NO nos enseña las tetas. (Porque son prótesis).


----------



## bondiappcc (21 Oct 2022)

Action directe dijo:


> Pues yo creo que en el universo femitonto esa charo tiene razón, un chaval inteligente y muy sociable no tardará en entender las reglas del juego del ligoteo, que son prometer hasta meter, echarle morro constantemente, a la que llega la fase de sobeteo llegar hasta a arrimar la cebolleta y si la cosa no funciona a por otra... Todo esto de forma sibilina, que es como ha funcionado la adolescencia/juventud de toda la vida; ahora a estas viejas no les gusta esta forma de actuar, pues hala, todo eso es violación y sanas pascuas...



Por ahí van los tiros.


----------



## François (21 Oct 2022)

Ahora los moritos violadores tienen altas capacidades??


----------



## Busher (21 Oct 2022)

vinavil dijo:


> Bueno, por lo que dice en el video, me suena a que de lo que se trata es de darle la razón a cualquier choni cuando diga que el nerd de la clase la ha llamado puta o le ha tocado una teta a pesar de que el expediente del uno sea intachable y el de la otra sea lo que esa garrapata de lo público define como "*expediente vulnerable".*
> 
> 
> "...*la que sale de las para fumar, la que tiene dificultades escolares, la que viene de un entorno familiar más complicado"
> ...



A la charo solo le falta el "But yeah..", porque el "But no..." no se lo quita de la boca.


----------



## Catalinius (21 Oct 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> @Profesor.Poopsnagle qué hacemos con esta cateta?



Picaros, erais de esos niños insoportables claro está


----------



## andresitozgz (21 Oct 2022)

Koriel dijo:


> Nuevo objetivo feminista. A por ellos. No pueden soportar su gran inteligencia.



Pues yo acabo de entenderlo todo...

Con esta información se que es cierto que vienen de África los mejores, y los más inteligentes... Por eso cuantos más vienen más casos de violación y agresión sexuale en España. Por que sólo vienen superdotados!!


----------



## Joaquim (21 Oct 2022)

Jsn dijo:


> Esa señora era de las que, llevada por su deseo de agradar al matón del instituto, acosaba en grupo a los empollones en el recreo.



Si, también llamada Maestra de Escuela; después salen casos, y casos, y casos, en el que ella termina empotrada por el matón de instituto.... en fin, que la Escuela que ilumina, es la que Arde.


----------



## Joaquim (21 Oct 2022)




----------



## Joaquim (21 Oct 2022)

Marcus Halberstam dijo:


> Hay menos porque, indudablemente, el patriarcado las discrimina.
> 
> La culpa de todo, y de lo contrario, es de los hombres, siempre.


----------



## Abc123CBA (21 Oct 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Y supongo que ni un dato veraz, ni tampoco ningún estudio objetivo serio refrenda, justifica o incluso demuestra esa supuesta "correlación" que, según esa señora es "de pelicula de miedo".
> 
> Por cierto
> ¿Las chicas con altas capacidades, qué?
> ...



Ni cita a un estudio o estadística aunque sea sesgada, lo suelta así en plan cuñado y si cuela cuela y si no me la pela.


----------



## cebollo (21 Oct 2022)

Sospecho que llama "violencia sexual" a que los niños buenos en Matemáticas se cachondean de niñas que dicen que dos más dos igual a predicado.


----------



## nada2 (21 Oct 2022)

Pero si no se comen un rosco, suelen ser asociales y más raros que un perro verde...
Es envidia simplemente, que les acusen de no tener habilidades sociales, o lo que sea pero de maltratadores? Amos, no me jodas...
Son incapaces hasta de atacar a grupos de gente (altas capacidades) sin dar verguenza ajena...


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (21 Oct 2022)




----------



## ANS² (21 Oct 2022)

yo lo que creo que quiere decir la furcia esa, es que los empollones españoles violan, asesinan y agreden igual que los menas, pero que nadie denuncia debido a sus altas notas

si la sociedad se atreviese a denunciar esos casos, el 90% del total serían cometidos por españoles empollones, y tan solo el 10% por menas, pero claro como tienen buenos expedientes nadie denuncia

conclusión, o empezamos a llenar cunetas o la locura progre se nos va de las manos


----------



## nraheston (21 Oct 2022)

Cleonte dijo:


> No creo que sea ésa la razón.
> 
> Diría que es una forma de explicar por qué moros y gitanos cometen más agresiones. Ahora resulta que son tan inteligentes que se aburren en clase y tienen que violar a sus compañeras para distraerse.



Precisamente esos tienen un CI más bajo


----------



## Fornicious Jr (21 Oct 2022)

Ya te cae una viogen hasta en el instituto

Y te cae encima de la calientapollas de la clase que es la que suele hacer bullying al nerd y no al revés


----------



## Adelaido (21 Oct 2022)

Los negros son mejores para ellas, retrasados mentales y machistas mojabragas (bueno, tan retrasados no serán con lo segundo).


----------



## eljusticiero (21 Oct 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> ¿Porcentaje de inteligencia? Sí, evidentemente puede haber alguien que saque puntuaciones muy altas y luego se dedique a ir por ahí haciendo el subnormal, pero por mi experiencia eso son casos raros y no tan inteligentes en realidad.
> 
> Lo normal si se hacen muchos tests y apuntan todos en la misma dirección, es que no anden desencaminados. Cosas de la Estadística, ya sabes.
> 
> Si lo dices por mi caso en particular, no creo que tengas información sobre mí para hacerte ni la más remota idea de la realidad.



Estas hablando con una Charo como la del video, ni te molestes.

No está hecha la miel para la boca del asno.


----------



## Busher (21 Oct 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ya te cae una viogen hasta en el instituto
> 
> Y te cae encima de la calientapollas de la clase que es la que suele hacer buying al nerd y no al revés



¿Le hace la compra al cuatroojos?


----------



## cacho_perro (21 Oct 2022)

Koriel dijo:


> Nuevo objetivo feminista. A por ellos. No pueden soportar su gran inteligencia.



PUES NO SÉ POR QUÉ VIENEN LOS LLOROS, LA INMENSA MAYORÍA DE LOS BURBUJOS ESTÁIS "A SALVO" PORQUE LA MAYORÍA SOIS NINIS CUEVADORITOS GORDOPILOS ANALFABETOS QUE ROZAIS LA SUCNORMALIDAD


----------



## Dylan Leary (21 Oct 2022)

brotes_verdes dijo:


> Aqui el linkedin de la señora en cuestión.
> 
> Como no podia ser de otra manera, es una "hesperta" en viogen y cobra muy bien de los remeros a cambio de acusar a esos mismos remeros de violadores y maltratadores
> 
> https://www.linkedin.com/in/paola-fernández-zurbarán-37bbb32a/?originalSubdomain=es



Joder que asco, que vomitivo y que repugnante.
Estaría bien saber cuando dinero público percibe esta gente al año y cuantas charos hay viviendo ahí del maná del Gobierno hiding referer...


----------



## Sputnik (21 Oct 2022)

A ver, son MISANDRICAS que se meten consecuentemente en el nucleo duro del feminismo radical. Esperpentos psicologicos, que odian a su complemento natural, se odian a si mismas, a su parte masculina. Gente enferma en suma.


El problema es como hemos consentido que estas enfermas empuñen el timon

Porque que yo sepa, no hay un movimiento publico subvencionado de misoginos, clamando su odio dia y noche hacia las mujeres, hay grupusculos en redes, mas o menos organizados y muy vigilados y reprimidos si se salen un poco del tiesto.

Aqui hay una reserva, que personalmente me da bastante "ascopena". Pero es producto de los tiempos que corren.

Se debe criticar a las hembras aprovechadas (no todas son asi afortunadamente) con argumentos y humor fino, del que escuece? Si.
Es necesario en estos tiempos, debido al desmadre sin sentido, pero consentido, que se traen con palabras y actos. Pero odiarlas a muerte es igual de enfermizo


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (21 Oct 2022)

Ironlord dijo:


> Tiene una cara de loca... Además parece que habla para una audiencia de cortitos de mente. ¿Por qué damos un altavoz a los que claramente tienen serios problemas psiquiátricos?



Es que son cortitos de mente. Por favor, que estamos hablando de pedabobos y gente por el estilo, por mucho que acumulen titulitos, artículos y horas de docencia no significa que no sean subnormales. He tenido que trabajar con gente de ese palo con máster e incluso alguna con doctorado y es un nivel de 1º de bachillerato perpetuo, ni siquiera 2º. Pero en plan fanatizado y rebuscando entre lecturas vacías y retorcidas para iniciados una explicación externa que los exima de sus traumas, fracasos emocionales y retraso mental.

En particular los pedabobos que son alimañas de oficina ministerial o de la hunibersidap son los peores, porque no han pisado un aula lo más mínimamente problemática en su puta vida, pero influyen sobre las leyes y los programas educativos desde su planeta de la gominola. Hay uno medianamente famoso que me dio clase, catedrático y playboy follalumnas en sus ratos libres, defensor del diálogo, la empatía, y el aprendizaje adaptado a las necesidades y circunstancias del alumno. El que mandaba leer los mismos 3 libros desde hace 20 años (incluido el suyo), que tenía 3 modelos de examen que iban rotando y que una vez expulsó a gritos y empujones a un chaval por tener un ataque de risa floja en clase (era una risa jodida pero vaya, para ponerse así tampoco)

A esa gente hay que empezar a retirarles los fondos para proyectitos y congresitos de mierda, evitar que sigan poniendo huevos.


----------



## Omegatron (21 Oct 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Y supongo que ni un dato veraz, ni tampoco ningún estudio objetivo serio refrenda, justifica o incluso demuestra esa supuesta "correlación" que, según esa señora es "de pelicula de miedo".
> 
> Por cierto
> ¿Las chicas con altas capacidades, qué?
> ...



Todos sabemos que solo existen chicos superdotados.

Vamos, es la superdotación que entiendo a la que se refiere.


----------



## el futuro (21 Oct 2022)

Un gravísimo problema del cual si no fuese por el feminismo jamás me habría enterado.

Estoy muy preocupado por este problema. Qué he de hacer?


----------



## ossirunne (21 Oct 2022)

un chiste que circula por ahí:

NO, SI YO YA SÉ CÓMO HA LLEGADO IRENE MONTERO A SER MINISTRA, LO QUE ME GUSTARÍA SABER ES CÓMO LLEGÓ A CAJERA


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (21 Oct 2022)

Están en un congreso de especialistas con toneladas de diplomitas y publicaciones, y apuesto a que al 99% ni se le torció un poco la ceja al oir semejante gilipollez.


----------



## Avidiuscasio (21 Oct 2022)

Tremendo , otra vez el feminismo contra la realidad y la naturaleza universal.Ya esto es vivir en un mundo de fantasía.

Esto lo que genera es una sociedad represiva, imagina tener que callar para que los retardados crean que sus tonterías son reales.


----------



## rmacnamara (21 Oct 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Si, también llamada Maestra de Escuela; después salen casos, y casos, y casos, en el que ella termina empotrada por el matón de instituto.... en fin, que la Escuela que ilumina, es la que Arde.



La única escuela que alumbra el conocimiento es la que arde.


----------



## @Durruty (21 Oct 2022)

Nos quieren idiotas, para que no exista obstáculo alguno a sus innatas y maquiavelicas aptitudes para la sibilina manipulación y arte del engaño...


----------



## Disolucion (21 Oct 2022)

Yo estoy de acuerdo totalmente con la charo.

Las personas de Altas Capacidades son sin duda agresores en potencia: a poco que piensen llegaran a la conclusion que la necesidad de *rociarlo todo con napalm* y mandarlo todo a tomar por culo. Ya es imposible aguntar tanta mamarrachada. Por tanto: agresor.


----------



## Kluster (21 Oct 2022)

Que siga la locura feminista. 

La cuenta la pagamos entre todos.


----------



## Vorsicht (21 Oct 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Picaros, erais de esos niños insoportables claro está



De tu hijo, potencial maltratador no alardeas ahora, pajaruela?
Qué pensará el genio de la familia sobre las aptitudes ortográficas de su madre?


----------



## Catalinius (21 Oct 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> De tu hijo, potencial maltratador no alardeas ahora, pajaruela?
> Qué pensará el genio de la familia sobre las aptitudes ortográficas de su madre?



No tiene altas capacis, es inteligente, maduro y listo y lo demuestra, así que en el grado de biomedicina ya ha sacado tres dieces un 9,5 y un 8,75 en examencillos que van haciendo.
En cuanto a lo segundo mi amor: "le dijo la sartén al cazo..."


----------



## El_Dioni (21 Oct 2022)




----------



## Funcional (21 Oct 2022)

Ellos solos acaban enseñando la patita. La progrez y la rojez se basan en la envidia y el complejo de inferioridad. Esta pobre orate feminista ha construido su discurso de odio recordando los tiempos en que era la torpe de su clase y su soberbia le impedía pedir ayuda a otros mejor dotados. Pero como la union hace la fuerza, y lo malo abunda, ha tenido la inmensa suerte de encontrar su misión de analfabeta en el feminismo, dando la vuelta al discurso social y pretendiendo propaggar la idea de que no solo los ricos, los ambiciosos y los emprendedores son malos, sino tambien los listos, porque las comparaciones son odiosas y sale a relucir su insuficiencia intelectual. Huelga decir que se trata de un discurso carente dd lógica, pues lo han construido las más tontas del lugar, con un IQ que ni llega a borderline.
Putin.... esos nukes, que ya están tardando....


----------



## Vorsicht (21 Oct 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> No tiene altas capacis, es inteligente, maduro y listo y lo demuestra, así que en el grado de biomedicina ya ha sacado tres dieces un 9,5 y un 8,75 en examencillos que van haciendo.
> En cuanto a lo segundo mi amor: "le dijo la sartén al cazo..."



Ya!... Un maltratador. O pregúntale a tu amiga Charo del vídeo.
Y por cierto, hay muchos tipos de sartenes y cazos.
PS: agradéceme, que te haya dado pie para hablar de las notas de tu hijo. ¿No serás la esposa del tonto de Montcannello?... Bueno no, que ese ni siquiera tiene hijos.


----------



## Lady_A (21 Oct 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> pasan los que pasan. Pero a alguien con altas capacidades le suele poner cachondo el debate, porque no exige esfuerzo (no están acostumbrados a esforzarse) y solo hay que razonar, y eso se les da de lujo.
> 
> Entonces te viene una pelomorado diciendo que poner un gintonic a un tío y una tila a una tía sin preguntar es machista, y ya tienes al niñato dándole vueltas al torno. Le pregunta a la charo a ver si es machista también cuando acierta, y que la mayoría de las veces acertará porque los hombres beben más alcohol y a la charo se le caen los papeles al suelo.
> 
> Resultado= es un agresor en potencia.



Primero, menudo ejemplo de mierda. Eso no te lo dira un altas capacidades. Te lo dice cualquier chico o chica (listo o ni eso, normal) se llama estadística. Eso no es ser listo es ser tocapelotas y la Charo le dira que el machismo social viene determinado históricamente por la realidad tangible y los prejuicios sociales actuales y arrastrados. Es decir, si hijo si, es estadística pero una estadística que presupone una realidad en base a un prejuicio o generalidad y no a una individualidad. Precisamente esa es la raíz del machismo, creer que el individuo no existe sino el conjunto y de ahi sale la discriminación. Los prejuicios. Eliminando el resto que si representan tambien una realidad. Ergo, prejuicido adquirido por una generalidad 



¿no has conocido muchos así, no? Te lo digo porque yo si. Mínimo 6. Y mi experiencia, es esta, experiencia que vale una mierda porque lo que vale es la estadística aunque sea un prejuicio pero en ello estamos. Así es la vida.

---

Los que yo conozco eran unos venían hacían el examen y se iban. No dialogaban con los profesores, comulgaban con los profesores, ¿que cojones le iban a rebatir nada si estaban por encima de ellos? Un amigo mio era de esos, se dedicaba a hacer cursos de integración en el instituto. No era por peloteo era porque aparte de las notazas (como sus hermanos mayores que eran conocidos en el instituto) le gustaba que los profesores le lamieran el culo, le admiraran y porque todo eso le valía para otros cursos extraescolares.

Igual alguno (otro conocido) le rebatían una nota (a su padre que era profesor de física) porque le bajaba la media 0.1 y como la habia cagado en un fallo de despiste, no de conocimientos y deberia estar hasta los cojones del hijo, le dejo igual y estuvieron sin hablarse semanas.

Mi curso estaba lleno de ellos. No por nada de mi clase salieron las mejores notas de selectividad de mi año y 4 de las 5 matrículas especiales que hicieron. Todo el curso era de mínimo 8 de media.

Luego habia los que eran como mi madre, mi tio o una amiga que actualmente esta en oxford. Esa gente iba soltaba la mierda y no discutia con nadie. Con mi tio, que tiene un CI de 145 no se puede discutir, tiene la brillantez de soltarte algo que nada tiene que ver con lo comentado, sabe de lejos que te esta soltando una mentira (mentira que llega a creerse con tal de no escucharte) pero le conviene salir por peteneras porque le aburre muchisimo debatir sobre chorradas.

Los tocapelotas no son los mas listos del barrio son los mas antisociales pero los de alto nivel no dicen ni mu. No lo necesitan. Es un mito.

Igual esos son los listos pero los de alto CI son gente lo suficientemente inteligente para no hacer el gilipollas.

Si son difíciles de llevar por el profesorado, lo admito pero no por tocar las pelotas sino porque los profesores saben que son mucho, pero mucho mas listos que ellos y que escriben lo que toca pero en el fondo te estan evaluando.

La profesora de matemática no es que les tuviera miedo es que directamente mas de una vez al chico de arriba le decia que no viniera a clase, que se dedicará a otras actividades. Porque se ponía a hablar con el compañero y al otro chico (y a mi amiga profesora en oxford) los distraía, hacían ruido y al final a los otros que si atendíamos nos jodia enterarnos.

Tu no estas comentando de los chicos y chicas a los que se refiere, tu hablas del listillo/a de turno. Esos nada tienen que ver, además hay muchos.


----------



## Camarlengolazo (21 Oct 2022)

Es impactante como el demonio elige siempre en primer lugar a una andaluza para poseerla.
Siempre escuché que la mujer andaluza era graciosa y resuelta.
Es vergonzoso escuchar a una putipuerca andaluza hablar e inventar a la vez.


----------



## eltonelero (21 Oct 2022)

El lenguaje corporal, la forma de expresarse, el (deplorable) estado fisico, el peinado, todo todo rezuma en esa mujer charismo y denigrancia


----------



## Catalinius (21 Oct 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Ya!... Un maltratador. O pregúntale a tu amiga Charo del vídeo.
> Y por cierto, hay muchos tipos de sartenes y cazos.
> PS: agradéceme, que te haya dado pie para hablar de las notas de tu hijo. ¿No serás la esposa del tonto de Montcannello?... Bueno no, que ese ni siquiera tiene hijos.



A mi las femis y las rojas me caen como tu mismo.


----------



## Catalinius (21 Oct 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Primero, menudo ejemplo de mierda. Eso no te lo dira un altas capacidades. Te lo dice cualquier chico o chica (listo o ni eso, normal) se llama estadística. Eso no es ser listo es ser tocapelotas y la Charo le dira que el machismo social viene determinado históricamente por la realidad tangible y los prejuicios sociales actuales y arrastrados. Es decir, si hijo si, es estadística pero una estadística que presupone una realidad en base a un prejuicio y no a una individualidad. Precisamente esa es la raíz del machismo, creer que el individuo no existe sino el conjunto y de ahi sale la discriminación.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los llamados altas capacidades son los que no sacan un 5 así los maten, infantiles y gilimemos, creo que te confundes con chavales que valen.


----------



## 917 (21 Oct 2022)

Esa tía es imbecil por muy temprano que se levante.


----------



## Anticriminal (21 Oct 2022)

No se que pasa con la gente que tiene que estar defiendo a estos "personas con altas capacidades".

Son una minoría que logra grandes logros y entonces qué? Es decir tienen más facilidades que los demás pero "cuidao pobrecitos" que se mueren .

En fin... no hace falta ni que siga.

Es basicamente como defender a alguien rico constantemente (y pedir que se los trate como superiores) porque "oooh pobrecito no sabe en que gastar el dinero"


----------



## MAESE PELMA (21 Oct 2022)

mirad cómo habla

madre mía. lo que estamos criando


----------



## Catalinius (21 Oct 2022)

En clase de mi hijo y amigo suyo uno diagnosticado como AC, leía muyyy rápido pero no sabemos si se enteraba o no del contenido, un bocazas de campeonato que solo se preparaba la mitad de la materia de cada examen por lo que solía suspender.
A mi hijo, chaval de sobresalientes, le decía que le ganaba en coeficiente intelectual, a lo que mi hijo al finalizar bachillerato le aclaró: "hay que ser muy tonto para tener un CI tan alto y no aprovecharlo"
Mi hijo obtuvo matrícula de honor de bachillerato y el "Capacitado" un 5 en Julio.


----------



## Lady_A (21 Oct 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Los llamados altas capacidades son los que no sacan un 5 así los maten, infantiles y gilimemos, creo que te confundes con chavales que valen.



Entonces si, el forero lleva razon, el tocapelotas que suspende porque no da un palo al agua y se dedica a soltar gilipolleces al profesorado, tocar las pelotas a los que si estudian con mucho esfuerzo y a hacer que el niño que no es muy listo pero currando sacaría un 5, por seguir al tonto, pasa de esforzarse y suspende.

De esos tambien conozco, son unos revientaclases

Pero los que he comentado si eran de CI alto. Cada uno de ellos y ellas. Así que no se, puede que además de CI alto eran aplicados o tenian el CI tan alto que pasaban de dar el coñazo.

Mi tio y mi madre superan el 130, mi tio tiene un 143, le dijeron. Y no han dado problema alguno, tenían que sacar la beca para estudiar, como para hacer el memo. Se morían de hambre.


----------



## JvB (21 Oct 2022)

Joder, esta paisana ha metido en el saco a todos los inteligentes, que no listos, para ir estigmatizando a los que podemos todavía tener un pensamiento disruptivo frente al bobierno de turno ....

Si además eres, hombre blanco nacional, mucho más a cuchillo .... alucino con estas charos oportunistas


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (21 Oct 2022)

Yo creo que lleva algo de razon en lo de que a la hora de valorar si un chaval es un agresor sexual o no, no se mide con el mismo rasero al que tiene altas capacidades o directamente es un chapon, que al tipico repetidor.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (21 Oct 2022)

No pienso oír ni un segundo de charodelirios post anis chinchón, con olor a meados. 


Estos subhumanos que, sabiamente nuestros ancestros habían encerrado entre quehaceres caseros y cuidado de animales varios, muchos gatos incluidos, han sido no solo liberado a sus delirios y odios ancestrales pues no hubo hombre que empujara sus infectos agujeros, lo están destrozando todo en la educación, en la sanidad y en la sociedad. 

¡Cuanta sabiduría ancestral desperdiciada; por Dios!


----------



## Decipher (21 Oct 2022)

Vosotras si que sois de película de miedo. De brujas concretamente.


----------



## Decipher (21 Oct 2022)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> Charo con serias dificultades de expresión verbal equipara a varones inteligentes con violadores. Están destruyendo nuestra civilización incluso más rápido de lo que pensaba.



También te digo que se jodan. Los empollones tienen la parte del león de la culpa de lo que pasa.


----------



## Catalinius (21 Oct 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Entonces si, el forero lleva razon, el tocapelotas que suspende porque no da un palo al agua y se dedica a soltar gilipolleces al profesorado, tocar las pelotas a los que si estudian con mucho esfuerzo y a hacer que el niño que no es muy listo pero currando sacaría un 5, por seguir al tonto, pasa de esforzarse y suspende.
> 
> De esos tambien conozco, son unos revientaclases
> 
> ...



Entre tu y yo, lo de los CI son un invento que vale poco y demuestra nada pero vende mucho.


----------



## Lian (21 Oct 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Yo solo veo ahí detraccion de mis impuestos a tope, esas mierdas no las ve nadie más que un grupo pequeño de taradas.



Y demos gracias de que es un grupo pequeño....


----------



## Koriel (21 Oct 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Entre tu y yo, lo de los CI son un invento que vale poco y demuestra nada pero vende mucho.











La zorra y las uvas - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Romu (21 Oct 2022)

Mientras la gente se escandaliza con las declaraciones de esta Charo.... Los q tienen posibilidades educan a sus hijos en centros privados lejos de esta ideología y también lejos de España donde el nivel educativo roza la mediocridad.


----------



## pamplinero (21 Oct 2022)

No entiendo esa obsesion de las charonazis, de buscar violadorse en todos y cada uno de los segmentos de la poblacion existentes, para criminalizarlos.
Se ve que cuando una charonazi generaliza violadores en un determinado grupo poblacional, no es delito de odio ni nada por el estilo. 
Pero si otra persona, con datos contrastados dice que un determinado grupo poblacional comete mas delitos, te linchan mediaticamente y te mandan al fiscal a arruinarte la vida como si fuera la inquisicion social del S. XXI.


----------



## Otrasvidas (21 Oct 2022)

No es casualidad que este descenso tan acusado y GENERALIZADO de la capacidad intelectual media coincida con la supremacía de la mujer. Se tenía que llegar a este punto... Y se llegó.


----------



## Mink (21 Oct 2022)

Esa puta vieja y vieja puta deberia estar fregando. No he podido con su lenguaje corporal repugnante de los primeros 20 segundos. Se creen embajadoras del cielo, solo hace falta mirarlas.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (21 Oct 2022)

"...nos lo vamos a cargar..." Dice con toda la jeta la feminazi está.

Acojonante.


----------



## Furymundo (21 Oct 2022)

el tortazo que se merece esa charo........


----------



## Joaquim (21 Oct 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Primero, menudo ejemplo de mierda. Eso no te lo dira un altas capacidades. Te lo dice cualquier chico o chica (listo o ni eso, normal) se llama estadística. Eso no es ser listo es ser tocapelotas y la Charo le dira que el machismo social viene determinado históricamente por la realidad tangible y los prejuicios sociales actuales y arrastrados. Es decir, si hijo si, es estadística pero una estadística que presupone una realidad en base a un prejuicio o generalidad y no a una individualidad. Precisamente esa es la raíz del machismo, creer que el individuo no existe sino el conjunto y de ahi sale la discriminación. Los prejuicios. Eliminando el resto que si representan tambien una realidad. Ergo, prejuicido adquirido por una generalidad
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deja de dar la brasa, fea, que eres muy fea!!


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (21 Oct 2022)

Cuente!


----------



## ArmiArma (21 Oct 2022)

das kind dijo:


> Mi hijo es (por desgracia en este país) una persona de altas capacidades. El colegio creó un grupo para alumnos que han sido "diagnosticados" como tales; a día de hoy, los 4 que hay son varones. Hace tiempo hubo una niña, pero pasó de seguir, no le interesaba mucho.



Pues con el panorama que hay, lo de la niña a la que no le interesaba seguir es casi lo que ha sonado más convincente


----------



## Scardanelli (21 Oct 2022)

Os volveré a explicar el resumen de todo esto una vez más: *ROJOS HIJOS DE PUTA TODOS*.


----------



## algemeine (21 Oct 2022)

Yo conozco otras correlaciones con mas impacto en eso que tanto les preocupa pero no veo que digan o hagan nada al respecto.


----------



## Felson (22 Oct 2022)

Cuanto más inteligente, antes te tenemos que neutralizar, parece querer decir. Eso debería bastar para que la gente se de cuenta de quién tiene razón, o promulga lo que sería más conveniente para la mayoría, y los que, a pesar de minoría, solo quieren neutralizar a los que pueden desenmarcarla por ser... más inteligentes. Esto es fundamental para que, los menos inteligentes -que muchos no podemos serlo más por cuestiones físicas, si cabe- al menos tenemos un baremo para juzgar lo mejor y elegir lo más conveniente.
Edit:... hasta que nos dejen.


----------



## ashe (22 Oct 2022)

El precio del sufragio universal y la democracia que deriva inevitablemente en mierdocracia o idiocracia.. en forma de relativismo que no deja de ser la involución del nihilismo

Lo mas ironico de todo eso es que en realidad están cavando su propia tumba al perder la autoritas del hogar por pseudo-derechos que son otorgado por HOMBRE BLANCO ESPAÑOL RACIALMENTE HABLANDO por tener dos tetas y una vagina..


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 Oct 2022)

Este tipo de videos y declaraciones no merece la pena ni rebatirlos, estas HDP lo unico que hacen es lucrarse con el paripe feminazi. Os podeis ir imaginando la de chiringuitos y redes clientelares que se han creado en 4 años de Irene Montada. Luego que por que te quitan casi la mitad de la nomina cada mes.


----------



## Funcional (22 Oct 2022)

No os engañéis. El tema no va de machismo ni de odio al hombre. En realidad estas individuas se comportan igual ante mujeres con altas capacidades. Y digo más, no se comportan igual sino mucho peor. Qué puede temer más una inferior que a otra mujer a la que considera superior? A los hombres podrán acusarles de abusadores pero en el fondo y a la postre a los hombres los necesitan, siquiera sea un cubano que les diga miamol. Pero a otra mujer que demuestra que está por encima, en el terreno que sea, las inferiores van a degúello y despliegan toda su crueldad, siempre en grupo, eso sí.


----------



## Gotthard (22 Oct 2022)

Gilipollez feminista del dia. 

¡Qué dificil se está poniendo justificar las subvenciones!


----------



## Pluc (22 Oct 2022)

Ahora resulta que los machistas son los raritos que cuando iba yo al instituto se ponían a jugar a los Pokemons, al ajedrez o se ponían hasta a leerse un libro mientras los demás le dábamos patadas a un balón.... oooooooooooooooooook. La morochusma, gitachusma y panchochusma deben ser alumnos ejemplares todos.

Claro que si charo.... ME CAGO EN TUS PUTOS MUERTOS!


----------



## lascanteras723 (22 Oct 2022)

Muchos superdotados o rinden poco o dejan los estudios si no se detectan.


----------



## 시켈 ! (22 Oct 2022)

Claro, y lo que llamamos MENAs en realidad son miembros de MENSA, superdotados de cerebro en vez de en lo que creíamos.


----------



## 142857 (22 Oct 2022)

Buenas noches.


Aquí un vídeo que , espero , pueda ayudar a comprender algunas cosas a la gente con esas características.



Mucho cuidado con las envidias , especialmente las de los que supuestamente son tus seres queridos.


----------



## medion_no (22 Oct 2022)

Charocracy must go on.


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Oct 2022)

la secta criminal llamada feminismo, una rama del marxismo cultural, en su obsesión de igualar a todo el mundo y hacer de los hombres y las mujeres una especie de eunucos, como no pueden hacer inteligentes a los estúpidos, atacan a los inteligentes .

De la misma manera que se ataca a los ricos para empobrecer a toda la sociedad.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (22 Oct 2022)

correlación: apenas hay mujeras asfaltando carreteras o en la obra

correlación: sois unas putas vagas de mierda, preferís abriros de patas y vivir la vida en modo EASY. ¿qué te parece mi correlación?


----------



## Conde Duckula (22 Oct 2022)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> Charo con serias dificultades de expresión verbal equipara a varones inteligentes con violadores. Están destruyendo nuestra civilización incluso más rápido de lo que pensaba.



No podrían hacerlo sin ayuda de hombres muy poderosos.


----------



## Conde Duckula (22 Oct 2022)

Harrison Bergueron.
Estamos llegando a una distopía combinada que ningún autor se atrevió a soñar.


----------



## Perro Viejo (22 Oct 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> No podrían hacerlo sin ayuda de hombres muy poderosos.



Tampoco sin la aquiescencia de una mayoría de hombres no tan poderosos.


----------



## mirym94 (22 Oct 2022)

Putino,biden quien sea que tire ya el puto nuke y solo quede la gente de bien... Que asco de sociedad está quedando.


----------



## Conde Duckula (22 Oct 2022)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> Tampoco sin la aquiescencia de una mayoría de hombres no tan poderosos.



Si mira el policía del otro día que osó decir que el rey va desnudo.
Pero incluso. El presidente de la apa que osó oponerse a la ley de educación de zp mira como terminó.


----------



## Tons of Fear (22 Oct 2022)

Los que no son estúpidos no necesitan postrarse para ascender . Son un problema y está gente los teme.

Deben sacarlos de la ecuación lavándoles el cerebro o destruyendo su carrera de alguna manera.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (22 Oct 2022)

El odio habitual al "nerd" de la mujer.


----------



## pepeleches (22 Oct 2022)

Se juntan tres cosas que el colectivismo hace constantemente: separar por grupos, etiquetar, y aplicar soluciones inventadas. 

No puedo hablar más allá de una opinión de cuñado, porque no tengo hijos y no conozco el tema. Pero sí que veo a mi alrededor que el porcentaje de hijos de familia o amigos que han sido agrupados en categorías que antes eran 'exclusivas' es acojonante.

Que si altas capacidades, que si rendimiento no se qué, que si déficit de atención, que si síndrome de no se cuantos. No me refiero a categorías obviamente médicas. 

Lo que 'de toda la vida' ha sido un niño inquieto, movido, inteligente, perezoso, distraído, en la que solo unos pocos casos se establecía una diferencia (superdotado, por ejemplo), ahora es tan absolutamente común que cuando un padre de mi entorno me dice 'es que a mi hijo le han diagnosticado XXX', no deja de sonarme sino a una forma de dar trabajo a mucha gente, que seguramente de otra forma no lo tendría. Hace décadas en un colegio quizás había un superdotado, ahora cada clase tiene varias personas con capacidades altas de nosequé. Que digo yo, que siempre ha habido gente más y menos lista, no tengo nada claro que separar a los niños de la normalidad (a no ser que efectivamente su caso esté muy alejado de esta...) no sea algo más que perjudicial. 

Pero es que la segunda parte, después de agrupar, es etiquetar. Los de altas capacidades son así, los de trastorno de atención son asá. Todo clichés, necesidad de seguimiento profesional, preocupación para los padres. Es como si vas al médico y te dijeran 'es que los que tienen gripe son así, los que tienen ciática son asá'. 

Los pobres padres reciben la noticia de que su hijo (que seguramente es absolutamente normal...) tiene un problema que necesita solución, y les meten en una espiral de empezar a absorber datos y datos. Clichés para que se preocupen, so pena de verse convertidos en malos padres. 

Y luego lo de las soluciones. Claro, si has creado tantas categorías, si has creado unos modelos de conducta basados en axiomas, tienes que 'darle solución'. Pues coño, al final siempre pasa por una atención profesional que evidentemente genera puestos de trabajo. 

En el momento en que la mayoría de los críos no entran en la normalidad, la normalidad deja de existir. Es como lo de la violencia, si absolutamente todo es violencia, nada es violencia, y ya no establecemos una distinción entre el crío que un día le tira de las coletas a la niña y quien pega palizas de muerte a su pareja. 

Es curioso que el colectivismo se vende a sí mismo como movimiento igualitarista, pero si lo miras con lupa su estrategia es justamente la contraria. Lo hace con la raza, el sexo, la orientación sexual, el estatus económico, el estrato social. Pero también, desde niños, con actitudes como estas. 

La puntilla ya es que relacionen una categoría de estas con abusos y maltratos, y encima porque le sale del coño a esta señora. Es que es brutal, esta gente debería estar en pleno en la cola del paro mendigando por puestos de cajera.


----------



## nada2 (22 Oct 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> Se juntan tres cosas que el colectivismo hace constantemente: separar por grupos, etiquetar, y aplicar soluciones inventadas.
> 
> No puedo hablar más allá de una opinión de cuñado, porque no tengo hijos y no conozco el tema. Pero sí que veo a mi alrededor que el porcentaje de hijos de familia o amigos que han sido agrupados en categorías que antes eran 'exclusivas' es acojonante.
> 
> ...



Antes los niños daban por culo, ahora les diagnostican, empastillan y los padres tan tranquilos.
Que suerte tuve de vivir en otra época, que si te pasabas incordiando te caia una galleta de tu padre en lugar de empastillarte.
Personalmente considero normal que los niños sean "movidos", lo anormal es que estén amuermaos...

En cuanto a los de altas capacidades, los maestros llevan años con lo de "se valora el esfuerzo más que los resultados" y por eso españa está como está. Comparar con Korea, Japón o china donde se valorarn los resultados. Lo que nunca podrá hacer la maestra es que el repetidor perpetuo se convierta en un genio, solo puede putear al genio para que no destaque. Ahora hacen aprobado general y listos.


----------



## Antonio Blackgooines (22 Oct 2022)

Mirad el video sin sonido. 

¿Es posible poner esa cara y hacer esos gestos sin ser subnormal profundo o estar diciendo tonterías?


----------



## 《Judas》 (22 Oct 2022)

tamos todos secuestraos bajo el paradigma de la tierra bola giratoria y tambaleante hezpasial de las galasias.


----------



## 《Judas》 (22 Oct 2022)

todos víctimas de la hipnosis follaglobista


----------



## todoayen (22 Oct 2022)

"Tendremos que mirarlo bien" no obstante suelto esta acusación que roza el delito de odio y me quedo tan pancha.

Pos hija, miradlo bien primero y hablad después, que pareceis niños pequeños.


----------



## Ds_84 (22 Oct 2022)

Antonio Blackgooines dijo:


> Mirad el video sin sonido.
> 
> ¿Es posible poner esa cara y hacer esos gestos sin ser subnormal profundo o estar diciendo tonterías?




Llega un momento que gira los ojos en plan psicopata brutalisimaa


----------



## Catalinius (22 Oct 2022)

Koriel dijo:


> La zorra y las uvas - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Así es, esos niños se les cataloga de algo a lo que no llegan ni por asomo para incentivarles a intentarlo o para que no piensen que nunca llegarán, como a sus padres para que se gasten en terapias avanzadas o comprendan a sus hijos.


----------



## Catalinius (22 Oct 2022)

Felson dijo:


> Cuanto más inteligente, antes te tenemos que neutralizar, parece querer decir. Eso debería bastar para que la gente se de cuenta de quién tiene razón, o promulga lo que sería más conveniente para la mayoría, y los que, a pesar de minoría, solo quieren neutralizar a los que pueden desenmarcarla por ser... más inteligentes. Esto es fundamental para que, los menos inteligentes -que muchos no podemos serlo más por cuestiones físicas, si cabe- al menos tenemos un baremo para juzgar lo mejor y elegir lo más conveniente.



Es que los AC son seres antisociales y caprichosos y revienta todo...vamos los canallas bobos de toda la vida, por eso supongo que les adjudica eso...una chorrada sin más de rojos.


----------



## qbit (22 Oct 2022)

No puedo ver el tweet. Los chavales súper inteligentes suelen ser tímidos, que es lo contrario de violadores.


----------



## qbit (22 Oct 2022)

"No hay que generalizar". Excepto si se trata de atacar a los hombres que para eso nos pagan.


----------



## Kovaliov (22 Oct 2022)

Una comisaria política vigilando que nadie se salga del carril.


----------



## Funcional (22 Oct 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Es que los AC son seres antisociales y caprichosos y revienta todo...vamos los canallas bobos de toda la vida, por eso supongo que les adjudica eso...una chorrada sin más de rojos.



Es evidente que cualquiera que tenga una capacidad superior a la media se hace antisocial, porque la sociedad que padecemos es cualquier cosa menos atractiva.


----------



## Jevitronka (22 Oct 2022)

Las altas capacidades no te sirven de nada si no sabes desenvolverte en la vida y no aplicas tu cabeza.

Un compañero de trabajo mio no tiene el graduado escolar, pero hace unos inventos caseros del copón. Es curioso e investiga por su cuenta. Es como McGeaver.

El daño que ha hecho la titulitis a este país es digno de estudio.


----------



## Sub Lumine Dei (22 Oct 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Las altas capacidades no te sirven de nada si no sabes desenvolverte en la vida y no aplicas tu cabeza.
> 
> Un compañero de trabajo mio no tiene el graduado escolar, pero hace unos inventos caseros del copón. Es curioso e investiga por su cuenta. Es como McGeaver.
> 
> El daño que ha hecho la titulitis a este país es digno de estudio.



Me resulta gratamente curioso que cite a McGeaver, que como usted sabe es la copia pakistaní que hicieron de McGyver.
Por cierto, su compañero del trabajo, el Nikola Tesla del pueblo ¿En qué universidades dice usted que ha expuesto sus inventos?
¿La universidad de la calle?
¿Cuántas multinacionales le han comprado sus patentes? ¿Ferreterías Paco S.L.?


----------



## Jevitronka (22 Oct 2022)

Sub Lumine Dei dijo:


> Me resulta gratamente curioso que cite a McGeaver, que como usted sabe es la copia pakistaní que hicieron de McGyver.
> Por cierto, su compañero del trabajo, el Nikola Tesla del pueblo ¿En qué universidades dice usted que ha expuesto sus inventos?
> ¿La universidad de la calle?
> ¿Cuántas multinacionales le han comprado sus patentes? ¿Ferreterías Paco S.L.?



Esta fijo desde hace 15 años. Quién supere eso que levante la mano


----------



## Catalinius (22 Oct 2022)

Funcional dijo:


> Es evidente que cualquiera que tenga una capacidad superior a la media se hace antisocial, porque la sociedad que padecemos es cualquier cosa menos atractiva.



Hay chavales como el mío que te saca matrículas de honor, sale de fiesta, bebe, es educado y social y no se les hacen estudios de capacidades porque ya se ven, a estos críos se les hacen estudios porque son inaguantables y se les pone una etiqueta simpática para que no se traumaticen.


----------



## Catalinius (22 Oct 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Las altas capacidades no te sirven de nada si no sabes desenvolverte en la vida y no aplicas tu cabeza.
> 
> Un compañero de trabajo mio no tiene el graduado escolar, pero hace unos inventos caseros del copón. Es curioso e investiga por su cuenta. Es como McGeaver.
> 
> El daño que ha hecho la titulitis a este país es digno de estudio.



Más bien la "estuditis" de niños según sus formatos.


----------



## Jevitronka (22 Oct 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Más bien la "estuditis" de niños según sus formatos.



Tambien. Cuando un niño es movido asusta a los padres, pero cuando tiene la etiqueta de marras parece que es un trofeito


----------



## Catalinius (22 Oct 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Tambien. Cuando un niño es movido asusta a los padres, pero cuando tiene la etiqueta de marras parece que es un trofeito



Va por ahí el tema de Altas Capacidades.
Antes niños superdotados eran cuatro, los subías curso y eran verdaderas eminencias, ahora se les compara con los vagos lerdos de toda la vida, pues no.


----------



## Funcional (22 Oct 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Hay chavales como el mío que te saca matrículas de honor, sale de fiesta, bebe, es educado y social y no se les hacen estudios de capacidades porque ya se ven, a estos críos se les hacen estudios porque son inaguantables y se les pone una etiqueta simpática para que no se traumaticen.



Cata, que tu niño no es ejemplo de nada, una rara avis, enhorabuena por lo que te toca pero reconoce que el chaval español average no es así y que muchos psicólogos y profesores que tienen que lidiar con niños insoportables y antitodo les dicen a los padres que son liistisimos pero no prestan atención de tan listos que son. Aquí lo malo es que los padres se creen la mentira piadosa y van contando por ahí que en el colegio les han dicho que su hijo es un fuera de serie y con una inteligencia superior a la normal. De ahí que los verdaderos superdotados y altas capacidades tengan tan mala fama.


----------



## Jevitronka (22 Oct 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Va por ahí el tema de Altas Capacidades.
> Antes niños superdotados eran cuatro, los subías curso y eran verdaderas eminencias, ahora se les compara con los vagos lerdos de toda la vida, pues no.



Es que meter a un crío en clase al que no le gusta estudiar es una tortura para el. Dan guerra porque no están en el lugar correcto


----------



## Catalinius (22 Oct 2022)

Funcional dijo:


> Cata, que tu niño no es ejemplo de nada, una rara avis, enhorabuena por lo que te toca pero reconoce que el chaval español average no es así y que muchos psicólogos y profesores que tienen que lidiar con niños insoportables y antitodo les dicen a los padres que son liistisimos pero no prestan atención de tan listos que son. Aquí lo malo es que los padres se creen la mentira piadosa y van contando por ahí que en el colegio les han dicho que su hijo es un fuera de serie y con una inteligencia superior a la normal. De ahí que los verdaderos superdotados y altas capacidades tengan tan mala fama.



El superdotado, no es el caso de mi hijo, pero sí conozco a un chaval que se quedó en su curso porque prefirió invertir el tiempo que le sobraba en aprender aviación y otras materias y estar con sus compis de edad, no hizo falta hacer estudio alguno, es una eminencia, estudia Ingeniería Aeroespacial este último año en Alemania, le seleccionaron para hacer la ruta Quertzal, además habla perfectamente inglés, francés, alemán y chino, piloto de avioneta a los 18, carrera de matrícula de honor todos los cursos y es un chaval maduro con un montón de amigos y majísimo.
Los Altas Capacidades son los de deficit de atención y una de dos o los diagnostican autismo o AC


----------



## Catalinius (22 Oct 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Es que meter a un crío en clase al que no le gusta estudiar es una tortura para el. Dan guerra porque no están en el lugar correcto



Pero no pueden decir que son inteligentes por encima de la media, el verdadero inteligente lo aprovecha y demuestra.


----------



## Jevitronka (22 Oct 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Pero no pueden decir que son inteligentes por encima de la media, el verdadero inteligente lo aprovecha y demuestra.



Yo no digo que sean inteligentes por encima de la media, pero tampoco idiotas. Solo que no puedes tener a alguien metido en un sitio que le mata poco a poco.


----------



## Catalinius (22 Oct 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Yo no digo que sean inteligentes por encima de la media, pero tampoco idiotas. Solo que no puedes tener a alguien metido en un sitio que le mata poco a poco.



Si es listo, lo aprovechará, si no, es que es vago o tonto, no hay otra.
Lo que no estoy de acuerdo es que la educación sea obligatoria hasta los 16, que vuelva a los 14 como antes y el que no quiera seguir que se haga una FP o se quede en casa de sus papis.


----------



## Catalinius (22 Oct 2022)

Tener memoria fotográfica (que los hay), no quiere decir que seas más inteligente porque te hagan unos test y si encima no lo aprovechas es que eres bobo.
En los test del colegio a mi hijo le daban fatal y que iba a estudiar arte, ja, ja, ja....no ha dibujado bien en la vida, matrícula de honor en bachillerato y estudiando Biomedicina....los test....el psicopedagogo del colegio aún alucina y te dice que bueno, que los test son orientativos y a veces fallan....


----------



## Jevitronka (22 Oct 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Si es listo, lo aprovechará, si no, es que es vago o tonto, no hay otra.
> Lo que no estoy de acuerdo es que la educación sea obligatoria hasta los 16, que vuelva a los 14 como antes y el que no quiera seguir que se haga una FP o se quede en casa de sus papis.



O cogerás lo que te guste y lo otro lo desecharás. No llenarte la cabeza de mierda que no te interesa es lo más inteligente que se puede hacer.

Yo con lo de la FP a los catorce estoy de acuerdo. Pero haciendo un examen a cada niño para determinar en lo que es bueno de verdad y orientarle en ello. 2 añitos de FP, empezar a currar a los 16 y empezar a hacer dinero.


----------



## Catalinius (22 Oct 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> *O cogerás lo que te guste y lo otro lo desecharás. No llenarte la cabeza de mierda que no te interesa es lo más inteligente que se puede hacer.*
> 
> Yo con lo de la FP a los catorce estoy de acuerdo. Pero haciendo un examen a cada niño para determinar en lo que es bueno de verdad y orientarle en ello. 2 añitos de FP, empezar a currar a los 16 y empezar a hacer dinero.



Eso lo puedes hacer pero sin reventar clases y si eres listo de verdad, estudiar y sacar las máximas calificaciones precisamente para hacer luego lo que te de la gana y ponerte el mundo por montera.


----------



## Jevitronka (22 Oct 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Eso lo puedes hacer pero sin reventar clases y si eres listo de verdad, estudiar y sacar las máximas calificaciones precisamente para hacer luego lo que te de la gana y ponerte el mundo por montera.



El día que trabajes a tu empleador le van a dar igual las notas del cole. Lo que hay que hacer es aprender los conceptos


----------



## Catalinius (22 Oct 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> El día que trabajes a tu empleador le van a dar igual las notas del cole. Lo que hay que hacer es aprender los conceptos



Sin ciertos títulos o determinados expedientes, aspiras a poco, hay que ser inteligente y jugar con las cartas que te dan (buenas o malas) la mejor de tus bazas


----------



## Jevitronka (22 Oct 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Sin ciertos títulos o determinados expedientes, aspiras a poco, hay que ser inteligente y jugar con las cartas que te dan (buenas o malas) la mejor de tus bazas



Hay universitarios poniendo hamburguesas.


----------



## Catalinius (22 Oct 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Hay universitarios poniendo hamburguesas.



Hoy pero mañana tienen un mejor futuro con mayores probabilidades que el que no sacó nada.


----------



## Jevitronka (22 Oct 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Hoy pero mañana tienen un mejor futuro con mayores probabilidades que el que no sacó nada.



O no. Hay poco puesto y mucho universitario. La FP estaba bien precisamente porque eso pasaba en menor medida, pero ahora que la están masificando ya veremos lo que pasa


----------



## Famicon (22 Oct 2022)

Koriel dijo:


> Nuevo objetivo feminista. A por ellos. No pueden soportar su gran inteligencia.



Lo de película de miedo es su napia...


----------



## Catalinius (23 Oct 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> O no. Hay poco puesto y mucho universitario. La FP estaba bien precisamente porque eso pasaba en menor medida, pero ahora que la están masificando ya veremos lo que pasa



Sea como fuere, la ley del mínimo esfuerzo NUNCA es buena para nada ni para nadie.


----------



## Vercingetorix (23 Oct 2022)

Koriel dijo:


> Nuevo objetivo feminista. A por ellos. No pueden soportar su gran inteligencia.



Tienen razón

Solo los tontos son los pagafantas.

Los inteligentes si no hay folleto, no hay copeteo


----------



## Jevitronka (23 Oct 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Sea como fuere, la ley del mínimo esfuerzo NUNCA es buena para nada ni para nadie.



Todo es tener pasta


----------



## Catalinius (23 Oct 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Todo es tener pasta



No, es educar hijos para que hagan lo que deben de hacer aunque no guste y aprovechen precisamente de ello.


----------



## Jevitronka (23 Oct 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> No, es educar hijos para que hagan lo que deben de hacer aunque no guste y aprovechen precisamente de ello.



Quién dicta lo que deben hacer?


----------



## AnarcoLibertario (23 Oct 2022)

Ahora va a resultar que los menas son superdotados


----------



## Catalinius (23 Oct 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Quién dicta lo que deben hacer?



Viven en sociedad, si no, al monte.
De listos es hacer lo que el sistema dicta y luego aprovechar y darte el gusto de hacer lo que quieras si te lo has ganado: el hacer lo que gustes.


----------



## Jevitronka (23 Oct 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Viven en sociedad, si no, al monte.
> De listos es hacer lo que el sistema dicta y luego aprovechar y darte el gusto de hacer lo que quieras si te lo has ganado: el hacer lo que gustes.



Igual están mejor en el monte


----------



## Javiser (23 Oct 2022)

Buff, menos mal que yo soy tonto perdido


----------



## Catalinius (23 Oct 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Igual están mejor en el monte



Pues sí, así no estorban


----------



## Jevitronka (23 Oct 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Pues sí, así no estorban



Querida, el mundo se va a la mierda. No creo que en el monte sean unos desgraciados, la verdad


----------



## Catalinius (23 Oct 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Querida, el mundo se va a la mierda. No creo que en el monte sean unos desgraciados, la verdad



Ni yo, pero así no molestan a los que no quieren ir al monte.


----------



## Jevitronka (23 Oct 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Ni yo, pero así no molestan a los que no quieren ir al monte.



Los que están en el monte creo que les.moleata que los demás vayan a "civilizar"


----------



## Catalinius (23 Oct 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Los que están en el monte creo que les.moleata que los demás vayan a "civilizar"



Lo que está claro es que si el sistema de dice lo que hay que estudiar lo hagas para luego poder elegir, si no, vete del sistema.


----------



## Paquitochocolat (23 Oct 2022)

Esos esparavanes con las manos son muy típicos en estas tipas, curioso


----------

